# My cat has worms!



## jseabolt (Oct 15, 2005)

I just noticed last night that my cat has worms. Unable to take him to the vet due to my job, holidays, etc. I went to Pet Smart after I got off work and looked for something. 

Originally when dried these worms appeared to be small yellow pointed pellets. They look allot like rice. They were on his rectum and were on his fur and he was leaving them behind on the couch.

I could not determine what type of worms he had. I wanted to make sure I got him the correct medicine. They had two types of medicine. One for tapeworms and the other for ringworms. She said it sounded like he had ring worms.

Tonight I got home and checked him again. Now they look like more like noodles (tapeworms?). I hate to sound so blunt about this but they are hanging out of his butt. I don't know of any other way to describe it. Sorry.

The medicine I gave him is called Piperazine citrate. The tablets they had said this was for tapeworms but another brand in liquid form says it's for round worms. So I am confused.

I just want to make sure I gave him to correct medicine. If I need to take him to the vet. The only vet that is open 24 hours a day is 30 miles away. It's not that I don't want to spend the extra money on a 24 hour vet or spend the time driving him up there, but I am single and work 12 hour shifts so I have to be practical when possible. He doesn't appear to be in any pain but I can tell it is making him uncomfortable (licking his butt). If I knew it was life threatening I would do it.

Did I give him the correct medicince and how long does it usually take for him to pass these worms?

As of now I have him locked out of the the den but he is in a warm basement so he is out of the cold. Just don't want him leaving dead worms on my couch and computer table until he gets rid of these worms.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

It's possible he has two types of worms. The "rice" grains you saw are tapeworm segments. The "noodle" you saw sounds like a roundworm. Honestly, it's much safer for your cat if you don't give any OTC deworming products and just wait to take him to the vet and get something that's safe and effective and appropriate for the type(s) of worms he has. You can help the vet identify the worms if you collect a fresh stool sample. Put it in a zip-lock baggy and store in the fridge until you go to the vet. Should be collected within 24 hours of the appointment. 

Roundworms are transmissible to humans, so take appropriate sanitary precautions. But don't panic, the risk is low.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

It is very likely that your cat has tapeworms. Tapeworms are long worms that are made up of little segments. As the worm matures, it sheds these segments... which is what you're probably seeing. They are not life threatening and you definately don't need an emergency vet.

OTC wormers are not a good idea and can sometime make your pet sick. Whenever you need medication (especially for parasites - worms, fleas, etc) it is best to avoid most OTC treatments. They can be dangerous and, generally, they're not very effective either. 
It would be best to make an appointment with the vet. He/she will be able to give your cat some medication that will get rid of the tapeworm and any other worms if neccessary.

How long have you had your cat? Is he allowed outside? Tapeworms are most often tranmitted by fleas. The tapeworm eggs are ingested by fleas when the segments fall from the cat and dry up. The eggs develop into larvae in the flea, the flea hops onto the cat, and the cat swollows the flea when grooming himself. The larvae is then able to develop into an adult tapeworm. Since your cat has tapeworm, its a safe bet that he also has fleas, or did at one point.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Or ate a mouse. :wink:


----------



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

Sounds like tapes. Best to get prescription meds from vet for these and keep the cat flea free with either Frontline or Advantage.


----------



## jseabolt (Oct 15, 2005)

This morning before I left for work I checked Buster for worms and it appears the medicine I got at Pet Smart worked. I found no evidence of worms. Of course I cannot see inside his intestinal track but externally I saw none.

He was walking and rolling around like his butt was sore. I sure hope this medicine isn't setting his insides on fire. I hope the cure wasn't worse than the disease.

I checked this litter box to see if he had passed the worms but I didn't see any.

Buster has been living with me for about seven weeks. I didn't notice the worms until Thursday night but have noticed his stool has looked a bit runny. 

And as I mentioned once before he likes to pass gas allot. It may just be that he is a growing boy (est 7-8 months old) but he seems to eat an awful lot compared to my other two 10 year old female cats. Last year when the vet weighed them, they were 8 and 8.5 lbs. I haven't weighed Buster but in one day he seems to eat the same amount of food both of my adult cats eat in two days. Between 1 and 2 cups of food.

Could that have been a sign that he had worms for some time?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Yes, I think he's had worms for some time. And no, I don't think you should assume the worms are gone. I think you should still see a vet and have a fecal sample analyzed.


----------



## lydelia (Mar 29, 2005)

I agree .... I think that you should really take your kitty to a vet. When I first got my Miss Kitty she had tape worms and had to be wormed twice before I got rid of them completely. Too, you might also want to check kitty for fleas. Fleas can carry tape worms and give them to your kitty. If kitty is not flea free then she/he can keep getting reinfested with the worms.


----------

